# Ipad2 WIFI issues?



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Anybody having problems with their IPad2 WIFI connectivity? The wife's doesn't want to stay connected to it at our house. Is this an Apple issue - something I need to take to the Apple store? I dunno. The phones work fine with it in the house.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We did have a lot of issues at school.
Have you updated the IPad to the most recent OIS? You may have to reset the Wifi on the Ipad.

Here.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll have her check into that Chris. I'm not touching it - if it doesn't work or screws something up, guess who gets the blame? LOL


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Anybody having problems with their IPad2 WIFI connectivity? The wife's doesn't want to stay connected to it at our house. Is this an Apple issue - something I need to take to the Apple store? I dunno. The phones work fine with it in the house.


No issue with our's. If you have an apple store near near you def take it there. Plus of my buddies that have them, no issues. There the best things ever aren't they?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I'll have her check into that Chris. I'm not touching it - if it doesn't work or screws something up, guess who gets the blame? LOL


Haha, even if you don't touch it, you still get the blame!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I had that problem when I updated to ios5. I tried resetting the wifi networks on the iPad first, that did not work. Then I reset the wireless router. After that, everything was fine. Not sure if both resets were needed or just the router.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

From what I'm reading on the net, it sounds as if something needs to be done with the router also. I'm going to pass the info on to her and she can check it out today. I've got some things to take care of at my step mother's house, so I don't have to be around for it. LOL


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I have the ipad2 with 3G. Sometimes I screw it up and just blame the dog. But I've taken it to the apple store a couple times for things I couldn't figure out. To them it was easy and they didn't make me feel like a dope.

They have awesome customer service

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't have an ipad but I say check the router connections, reset the wifi settings and if still a problem schedule an appointment at the apple store.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolf

I got my wife one for Christmas. Just followed it up with a Airport Extreme. Problem solved. We run a very mixed network here between home, business and personal gadgetry, and this was the best solution. Steer way clear of the ipad data pack racket.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The only reason I would pay fora data plan on my iPad is if I was on vacation somewhere and wanted it for some reason and my cell company did not have data there and Verizon did. Just read a good review of the airport extreme by a top google exec.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. She re-set the router along with a few other things I was too tired to understand at the time, and it's working fine. She doesn't have the 3G on hers - something that we wouldn't use and I'm not into paying for the data plans.

She did schedule a class out at the Apple store for learning all the in's and out's of the thing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the data plan on my phone and can use it as a Hotspot for Ipad or laptop when not at home on the wireless.


----------

